# E-Bay Sellers Beware of NEW No Return's Policy



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi E-Bayer's
As You all know , and some have pointed it to Me , I have been a little negative towards Fee-Bay and Not Your Pal .
As I know a lot of You don't hang out on the E-Bay Forums , I will post something that is happening over there for You .
It seems that lately if You as a SELLER and post that You Do Not Take Returns , and a case of any kind is filed against You .
If You Lose , E-Bay will refund the Buyer out of Your Pay Pal account but only SUGGEST that Your Buyer return the item to You the Seller , but they Will Not force the issue if You state No Returns Accepted .
If You call them , they will suggest that You ask the buyer to mail t back to You ? So You lose both the item and the money , plus get a surcharge from pay pal for them having to take $$$$ from You.
( The $ 20. Pay Pal WILL charge You for " Sellers Protection " ??
Bob


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Here is a recent example of it being discussed on 01 / 15 /11 before they take it down ( there are a ton of negative post regarding FEE-Pay and Not Your Pal that have vanished in the last week ) Live World must not be paying overtime for weekends , the post are still up . :grin:
Bandit
http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Seller-Central/If-An-Snad/520254182


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Ya know, Bandit... Something I learned many years ago is that the forums at eBay tend to be populated by unsuccessful sellers. Whether it's due to bad luck or simply bad business practices, they always have ALL of the disasters befalling them. They've cornered the market.

The overall tone there is a bunch of people whining "Poor me, poor me." 
I understand being frustrated when you've gotten shafted. I've been hooked once or twice, too. 
But to go somewhere like that and _wallow_ is a really bad idea. 

For 10 years I've been selling on eBay with the idea that the vast majority of people are honest, nice and want nothing more than to get a good deal and fair treatment. Consequently, despite the occasional one who proves me wrong, that is the type of customer I seem to get. 
Like everything else in this world, eBay is what YOU make of it.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

BTW, _I'm_ a seller who doesn't take returns. (Though in reality, I do. I just don't want to advertise that fact.) 

But in the vast majority of cases, why does someone file a case against a seller? Crooked buyer? Sure. Sometimes. And that has to be maddeningly frustrating.
But 99% of the time it's because the seller SCREWED UP. 
And eBay knows this and has to work from that perspective.

I do it on a semi-regular basis. 
Send the wrong item. Send the right items to the wrong people. Send the right items to the wrong people on the wrong _continents_ (that was an expensive screw up to fix... lol) Etc, etc. 
As the seller, it is my responsibility to get my customer's order into their hands. That's my _job_. 
And if they change their minds and don't want it anymore? OK. Send it back. I'll refund you. If you wanted it, chances are someone else will too.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Erin
I agree with you that most happy sellers do not go there or even know that the forums even exist , they have no reason to , until they have a problem , and there seem to be a lot of problems happening to good sellers lately on the New and Improved E-Bay .Especially with with new sellers and Items Not Received if the Seller didn't get proof of delivery and/or with SNAD items .
Bandit
Ps.
All the Neg. post from yesterday are gone all ready .


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Erin
I don't wallow over there all the time , but I usually check at least once a day , just like here and all the snowplowing , military truck , hunting and fishing , gold mining and auto , truck and jeep forums I belong too.
I got interested in the E-Bay forums when my next door neighbor got screwed over by a buyer that bought a lap top from him , filed SNAD and returned a junk and gutted out case . Pay Pal froze all of his money , a couple of thousand and were not going to give any of it it back for at least 180 days or more , as more and more $$$ poured into his account . At my suggestion He involved the Mass. Attorney General , and had his money in 3 days , as they suddenly found the computer error . 
He stopped selling on E-Bay and switched to Craig's and cash only .
He and his wife and family moved to Ca. last summer , to work for her brother. He was all ways fascinated with what we were doing with storage locker auctions ( We started going to them in 1990) and picked our brains a little bit about them .
I just found out that there is a " Another NEW " Storage Locker Auction Show on TV starting this month , and they being paid to be featured on it . It is supposed to start on the 18th or 19th of Jan. 
Bandit
Ps.
Only the die hards show up at the ones here in New England in the Winter. LOL


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

To be sure, there are examples of eBay going overboard. 

And EVERY time they've had a major shakeup of policies over the years, there are always sellers who swear they'll leave and never return. 

But yet eBay just keeps plugging along. Sellers come and sellers go and yet _buyers_ still think "eBay" when they're on the hunt for a bargain. 
Me, I can't ignore that market. 

But if it doesn't work for you, that's completely understandable. There are other venues out there.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Erin I know a lot of You on HT sell on E-Bay and defend there practices , but when I read stories like the one below where a Mother is selling Her late Daughters doll tea cup set to raise money for her disabled Husbands medical bills and E-Bay allows a scammer to not only get there money back , but also keep the item , that is just so wrong . I hope nothing like that ever happens to anyone here , but I see a few regulars are all ready learning about the " New and Improved E-Bay where the Buyer is All ways Right . I just don't have anything that I can afford to lose right now , it is easier to just pay $ 1.75 . for a trash bag , rather then lose out on fees and shipping cost too..
Bandit 
Seller Central Jan. 15 @ 4:55 pm ( in case it goes poof )
http://forums.ebay.com/db2/topic/Seller-Central/Is-There-An/510298721


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bandit said:


> Hi Erin I know a lot of You on HT sell on E-Bay and defend there practices


I don't defend eBay. They are snakes in the grass, and I know it. But eBay has something that no one else has -- buyer traffic. The fact is that I do well at eBay but no where else.

In this case the return policy doesn't hurt me. I make my own products for about 30 cents and sell them for $6. I pay postage too, which is another 88 cents.

But here's my rub. I can send my CDs for 88 cents by small envelope First Class mail. But small envelope class doesn't allow delivery confirmation. If I got delivery confirmation then postage would cost me $2.02 instead of 88 cents, because I would need to send it as a parcel. So what to do?

What I do is send them out with 88 cents postage without delivery confirmation. I get the occasional "item not received" complaint, and I know I'm getting scammed. The savvy buyer knows that it wasn't tracked, so he knows I don't have a leg to stand on. I just give them their money back and go on with life. That only happens to maybe 1 in 50 sales, so while I lose $6 once in 50 sales, I've saved about $75 in postage.

The problem comes from the complaints. If the customer complains through PayPal or eBay I take a hit in my seller status, and they even escrow funds. I have a no questions asked return policy, but some people naturally complain through channels. It sucks.


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

Not to derail your thread but since I know nothing about ebay I thought I would ask about the paypal thing I hear people complaining about. Is it the only way you can sell something on ebay?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

chickenslayer said:


> Not to derail your thread but since I know nothing about ebay I thought I would ask about the paypal thing I hear people complaining about. Is it the only way you can sell something on ebay?


You can also use one of the eBay approved merchant account providers. But I do not believe that you have the option to accept checks or money orders any longer.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

You can still accept a check or money order , but the buyer has to ask You first . You can not even hint in your post that You take them. 
The "other " payment methods that E-Bay accepts cost more to use then Pay-Pal does , and most know that Pay Pal is owned by Fee-Bay .
" Pay Pal The World's Most-Loved Way To Pay And Get Paid "


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Bandit said:


> Hi Erin I know a lot of You on HT sell on E-Bay and defend there practices ,


I'm not sure I'd say I defend their practices so much as I put up with them. :shrug:
eBay has the kind of traffic _I_ simply can not find on any other sales venue. And I've looked.
Consequently, in order to sell in their consignment shop so I can access that buyer traffic, I have to agree to their rules. 

I have a private website as well, but an easy 80% of my sales come from eBay. I would be a very foolish business owner indeed if I turned my back on that sales volume.

Chickenslayer, money orders are still allowed (and personal checks and anything else, for that matter). Really the change was created so the seller can not _dis_allow PayPal. Because a lot of them used to. 
It's a buyer-protection thing and frankly, I think it's a good idea. 
I rarely get money orders anymore, but every few months someone will ask and I am happy to take them. 

PS: I know it's still considered legit because the last time I got a MO, I had to manually click the "Paid" option in my buyer's sales record. And one of the pull-down options was "Money order."


----------

